# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Naming a boat

## R93

Hey Boaties

Just wondering if there are any laws or copyright infringements when naming a boat for recreational use.

I should call mine Clueless or Snapperless😂

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Masterboater?

----------


## Ground Control

Going down in a BLASER of glory .
 :Have A Nice Day: 

Ken

----------


## R93

> Masterboater?


Ha ha ha funny fucker eh? 
Shit list for 1 day pal, don't make it 2😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Turehu

Nah.. fill your boots...

----------


## R93

Yup! Blaser was thought of.
Like it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

have seen masterbaiter and far q 2

It would only be a problem with registered vessels i think to copy a name?

I named mine the ss dunny door cos its slow, full of holes and will probably kill me  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

lots of vessels have the same name but their radio callsigns will be different (if they have them)

what about "far canal"

----------


## R93

> lots of vessels have the same name but their radio callsigns will be different (if they have them)
> 
> what about "far canal"


Seen it on a boat myself.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Far ken snapper slapper 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Foam fisher 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sakokid

How bout.......jellie fish

----------


## Maca49

Ahhhh 93. Now there's a name!

----------


## ishoot10s

"Swashplate"

----------


## Savage1

Foul Hooker

----------


## R93

> How bout.......jellie fish


Wife come up with that one. 

I live in a wee place called Kaniere might call her that.
(Means sawing of pounamu.)
Sort of apt for me in a way😆

My boy  ome up with 'Dual Action'
No hurry tho.

This her parked near Sneezes place.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

not as bad as me mates boat "pork hunt" all good till you try and say it fast ish over the vhf lol

mines called rotten pillie as that's what it smells like half the time

----------


## 2gnscib

SS Minnow

----------


## Pengy

It has been used before, but Angler Management seems kind of apt  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Wife come up with that one. 
> 
> I live in a wee place called Kaniere might call her that.
> (Means sawing of pounamu.)
> Sort of apt for me in a way
> 
> My boy  ome up with 'Dual Action'
> No hurry tho.
> 
> ...


Nice litle boat Dave  :Thumbsup:  Chumbucket hahahahha

----------


## JoshC

Yeah Buoy

Latitude Adjustment

The Salty Swallow






You live at Kaniere R93? That is an awesome spot, friends of ours own a couple of house there and have visited a few times. Always meant to go back in recent years.

----------


## R93

Yup. Not a bad spot. My kids can walk 50 yrds and cast for a trout or salmon.
Prefer to be out the valley. I miss having no immediate neighbours😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## deadidick

> Hey Boaties
> 
> Just wondering if there are any laws or copyright infringements when naming a boat for recreational use.
> 
> I should call mine Clueless or Snapperless😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I thought the Hunting and shooting forum law was that you take the 1st and 3rd letter of your first choice name, then add the 2nd letter of your second choice name, take the 4th letter from your location and add a "ee" to the end and that's your boat name.

----------


## J.T

MV Gumboot...............I like that one for you Dave.

----------


## puku

@R93
Smart looking boat there Dave!
Looks like a good alround size.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

> I thought the Hunting and shooting forum law was that you take the 1st and 3rd letter of your first choice name, then add the 2nd letter of your second choice name, take the 4th letter from your location and add a "ee" to the end and that's your boat name.


What a dag!!!  Going by that theora,   @deadidick, my boat would be called Iiisee!!  I kind of like that :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> @R93
> Smart looking boat there Dave!
> Looks like a good alround size.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


They build a nice boat alright. It is just the right size for my needs. Was looking at 5.6 but happy with the 5.2.
You can fish 4 comfortably out of it.
Cheap as chips to run. Works out at 10l p/h flat knackers. And when diving I will only be 3 up max,  so plenty of room.
Tows nicely as well. Used just over a 1/4 tank to tow from Nelson to home.
Rocket launcher and bimini arrive when I am away. Will be set up sweet not long after I get back from work.
Looking forward to using it heaps in the next wee while.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> MV Gumboot...............I like that one for you Dave.


it's actually not a bad name.

Gumboot. 😅

Your boat will be called Sack Rash I assume😂

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## J.T

> it's actually not a bad name.
> 
> Gumboot. 😅
> 
> Your boat will be called Sack Rash I assume😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


MV Crabs :p

----------


## puku

Errr, what's MV stand for?

----------


## Rushy

It already has a name frame what I can see.  Mercury McLay is a dandy.  Otherwise name it "YPH"

----------


## Pengy

> Errr, what's MV stand for?


Merchant Vessel....although I am not sure that R93 is going to be using it as a commercial.

----------


## mikee

> Merchant Vessel....although I am not sure that R93 is going to be using it as a commercial.


MV= "Motor Vessel

SY = "Sailing Yacht"

From times past.......................

----------


## Pengy

aaahh!!. My bad :Sad:

----------


## Ground Control

I love it when a friend buys a new boat .
I always show huge amounts of enthusiasm , ask heaps of questions , make little whistling sounds and Aaahhh's as they try and convince me , and themselves that their new purchase is right up near the top of all things great .
If I have done my job correctly then I'm always offered a trip out on it , I turn up at the boat ramp always 15 minutes late so that I don't have to be there for the launching , and then to have a great day being driven around while I drink beer and look at the scenery and catch fish .
It usually only costs me a few beers and a bit of fuel money .

I love it when other people buy boats .
 :Have A Nice Day: 

Ken

----------


## deadidick

> What a dag!!!  Going by that theora,   @deadidick, my boat would be called Iiisee!!  I kind of like that


Hahaha na EB it would be C..U..N..T..ee

That is a kick arse looking boat. Are you in the Marlborough Sounds there??

----------


## R93

> I love it when a friend buys a new boat .
> I always show huge amounts of enthusiasm , ask heaps of questions , make little whistling sounds and Aaahhh's as they try and convince me , and themselves that their new purchase is right up near the top of all things great .
> If I have done my job correctly then I'm always offered a trip out on it , I turn up at the boat ramp always 15 minutes late so that I don't have to be there for the launching , and then to have a great day being driven around while I drink beer and look at the scenery and catch fish .
> It usually only costs me a few beers and a bit of fuel money .
> 
> I love it when other people buy boats .
> 
> 
> Ken


You would wanna turn up late going with me to avoid all the swearing and tantys 😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Hahaha na EB it would be C..U..N..T..ee
> 
> That is a kick arse looking boat. Are you in the Marlborough Sounds there??


Yup. Kenepuru. Forum member has a beaut spread thee that I invite myself to all the time. I bring whiskey tho😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> It already has a name frame what I can see.  Mercury McLay is a dandy.  Otherwise name it "YPH"


What's YPH?


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Wife ya ditz!

----------


## R93

Ahhhh! I have been traveling since 2 am and still have 8 hrs to go before I arrive at work.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Ahhhh! I have been traveling since 2 am and still have 8 hrs to go before I arrive at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Is that an attempt at an excuse?  :Psmiley:   :Grin:

----------


## R93

Better than pleading ignorance 😆



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

You heading to PNG now? Got a mate thats working there off and on. Drilling or something, seems to be putting in some hard yards in the jungles. Locals sound hard case when not trying to eat him  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> What's YPH?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Like it sounds (wife).

----------


## veitnamcam

> What's YPH?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Young persons home, yummy pilchards here,yep piss head,you prissy homo.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Like it sounds (wife).


Would never have guessed that in a million years, Its a boat not some wanky personalised plate ,plenty of room for two more letters!

----------


## Rushy

> Would never have guessed that in a million years, Its a boat not some wanky personalised plate ,plenty of room for two more letters!


Think about the upside VC.  Friend asks you what did you do at the weekend and you answer I took the YPH fishing on Saturday and then I took her water skiing on Sunday. Friends wife overhears the conversation and it's all kudos to you and your mate is in the shit.  Pure genius that name

----------


## Pengy

> Think about the upside VC.  Friend asks you what did you do at the weekend and you answer I tok the YPH fishing on Saturday and then I took her water skiing on Sunday. Friends wife overhears the conversation and it's all kudos to you and your mate is in the shit.  Pure genius that name


This is what happens when one drinks Waikato  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> This is what happens when one drinks Waikato


Nooo  Genius and good looks run in the family

----------


## Beaker

> Think about the upside VC.  Friend asks you what did you do at the weekend and you answer I took the YPH fishing on Saturday and then I took her water skiing on Sunday. Friends wife overhears the conversation and it's all kudos to you and your mate is in the shit.  Pure genius that name


Thats just about like a pub that was in christchurch around 2003? Called 'Work'. 
Where are you going? Work..
Where have you been ? Work...
Why you late? I had to stay at work longer, 
Etc....
The logo for the place was like a road sign, with a yellow background, and a stick figure with a pint glass.

----------


## puku

> Thats just about like a pub that was in christchurch around 2003? Called 'Work'. 
> Where are you going? Work..
> Where have you been ? Work...
> Why you late? I had to stay at work longer, 
> Etc....
> The logo for the place was like a road sign, with a yellow background, and a stick figure with a pint glass.


Yes and I'm pretty sure they used to sell teapots for $10, good way to launch into a big night in town

----------


## veitnamcam

Earl grey?

----------


## Rushy

> Thats just about like a pub that was in christchurch around 2003? Called 'Work'. 
> Where are you going? Work..
> Where have you been ? Work...
> Why you late? I had to stay at work longer, 
> Etc....
> The logo for the place was like a road sign, with a yellow background, and a stick figure with a pint glass.


Classic

----------


## Rushy

> Earl grey?


Now that is just a silly name for a boat. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Munsey

Given the success of your last snapper fishing , here's a name " fishing impossible "

----------


## R93

Not bad at all!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

My boat just got a name "Lemon" !

----------


## R93

> My boat just got a name "Lemon" !


I see that. 
Maybe something simple, mate.
My Jetboat run off caddys and I was stuck because a small seal on the intake once.
.20c and I was up and running again.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Hayden C

Fishizzel

----------


## R93

> Fishizzel


Not bad. I like it☺ 
However it implies I am a good fisherman and I am no where near it.

 I have named her after my call sign at work and it is close enough to my military call sign and my favorite drink.
Pretty basic but at least I will always hear someone calling me.😆

One of my workmates has a graphic design company and is doing up the decals.
So if you see a Mclay with 'Whiskey One' crookedly slapped on it, feel free to flick me some of your fish, booze or half your bait, I am bound to be in need of either.👍

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

"Spikey Dog"

----------


## Beaker

Isle no fish

W1FZ - Wiskey 1 fish zero - or, WOFZ
Could be pronuced as wifes.....

----------


## mohawk

Frig-it

----------


## Angus_A

I remember when i was a sea scout leader there was a boat that was always just outside our warf called 'vitamin sea'

----------


## sako75

'SS Minnow' hasn't been used for a while

https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=gi...ch&q=ss+minnow

----------


## time out

I just named mine after my dog - now I have two of them  :Wink: 
Just took it to the garage and got a WOF - all good - so is the dog

----------


## Yukon

Fishy Fingers

----------


## Gibo



----------


## buell984

I used to have a jet boat in Taupo called Far-Cough, thought it was funny at the time  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Shit we may be in the market for a new name soon, bro in law and I looking at a 48 foot game boat!! Bit of a scary thought haha  :Grin:  The name 'now broke' comes to mind  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

seen one called "The Miss's",   He's on the Miss'is

----------


## R93

> Shit we may be in the market for a new name soon, bro in law and I looking at a 48 foot game boat!! Bit of a scary thought haha  The name 'now broke' comes to mind


Gunna go charter mate? 

I will have some clients for ya if you promise not to tamper with them😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> Shit we may be in the market for a new name soon, bro in law and I looking at a 48 foot game boat!! Bit of a scary thought haha  The name 'now broke' comes to mind



thats one big boat

----------


## Gibo

> Gunna go charter mate? 
> 
> I will have some clients for ya if you promise not to tamper with them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Nah just seeing it as an alternative to a Bach somewhere. This way we can take the Bach anywhere  :Have A Nice Day:  




> thats one big boat


Yeah bro, maybe too big? We need two double berths and somewhere to put the kids  :Have A Nice Day:  So anything under 40 is generally too small. Twin 325 cummins would be scary if we get a breakdown $$$$$$$$

----------


## R93

Great idea mate. Go for it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Great idea mate. Go for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Off to look at another vessel at lunch time. 10 year waiting list for a berth in the marina we want could be a bitch....but we know the game and players so shouldn't take more than a few weeks  :Wink:

----------


## R93

I have a big river out front of my place. Ya can park it in that.
Might have to wait for a fresh to get it in and out to sea tho.

Southern Bluefin would almost make it worth the hassle.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I have a big river out front of my place. Ya can park it in that.
> Might have to wait for a fresh to get it in and out to sea tho.
> 
> Southern Bluefin would almost make it worth the hassle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Might have to take you up on that Dave. 30+ year waiting list for a berth over 8M  :Wtfsmilie:  Might have to wait for the right one to come up with a berth  :Sad:

----------


## Gibo

> If its called Blaser will it have interchangeable hulls for catching different types of fish?


Chainsaw.......now!!

----------


## gadgetman

Name the boat when it is causing grief. You will likely be inclined to naturally use the same name when you radio for assistance.  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

I think the name "Over" or "Copy" would piss off a lot of boaties and the people working on the radio.

----------


## stretch

"Moist"

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

"DEEP POCKETS" sounds good,

----------


## BRADS

> I think you would piss off a lot of boaties and the people working on the radio.


Fixed it up mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Fixed it up mate 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have that effect  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> Sorted. 
> 
> I don't like funny boat names. If it will be under you when the weather turns so give her a name worthy of respect, because she better be.


I agree

----------


## EeeBees

Saw a boat today behind a vehicle...Buckshot...

----------


## Pointer

What about Rena? Is that taken?

----------


## Gibo

> What about Rena? Is that taken?


Not all of it

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

Mybe what not to name it, I've seen a few that just seem to be tempting fate....

Reef runner?
Scirocco?
Thunder struck?

Your really just asking for the weater Gods to come and do you a nisty with names like those... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## sako75

> What about Rena? Is that taken?


It will go down well in the BoP. Should stick around for a while

----------


## Munsey

I want to name my boat , but it's got a faint out line of original name . "SHAFT " wtf  name is that . Too scared to change  it as bad things may happen if I do . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Just put 'ed' on the end  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Fishing companys change the name of boats all the time so it cant be that bad.

----------


## gadgetman

Fisho's/Boaties seem to be a superstitious lot. @Munsey, do you look at the horoscopes before you go to work?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just put 'ed' on the end


or 'ing'

----------


## Gibo

> or 'ing'


or 'er'

----------


## screamO

Just saw one "final settlement "

----------


## Dorkus

> I want to name my boat , but it's got a faint out line of original name . "SHAFT " wtf  name is that . Too scared to change  it as bad things may happen if I do . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


There's some really good info on renaming ceremonies online. Something along the lines of make a small sacrifice (of booze) to each of the four winds, burn the registration papers and chuck anything with the old name over the side. 

I am a freediver and renamed my boat to "blackout" and nothing bad has happened... Yet.

----------


## Dorkus

I've always liked the name "Mortgage II" but I am waiting until I have something a bit bigger than my 5.8m centre console.

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

Mybe what not to name it, I've seen a few that just seem to be tempting fate....

Reef runner?
Scirocco?
Thunder struck?

Your really just asking for the weater Gods to come and do you a nisty with names like those... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## sako75

> What about Rena? Is that taken?


It will go down well in the BoP. Should stick around for a while

----------


## Munsey

I want to name my boat , but it's got a faint out line of original name . "SHAFT " wtf  name is that . Too scared to change  it as bad things may happen if I do . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Just put 'ed' on the end  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Fishing companys change the name of boats all the time so it cant be that bad.

----------


## gadgetman

Fisho's/Boaties seem to be a superstitious lot. @Munsey, do you look at the horoscopes before you go to work?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just put 'ed' on the end


or 'ing'

----------


## Gibo

> or 'ing'


or 'er'

----------


## screamO

Just saw one "final settlement "

----------


## Dorkus

> I want to name my boat , but it's got a faint out line of original name . "SHAFT " wtf  name is that . Too scared to change  it as bad things may happen if I do . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


There's some really good info on renaming ceremonies online. Something along the lines of make a small sacrifice (of booze) to each of the four winds, burn the registration papers and chuck anything with the old name over the side. 

I am a freediver and renamed my boat to "blackout" and nothing bad has happened... Yet.

----------


## Dorkus

I've always liked the name "Mortgage II" but I am waiting until I have something a bit bigger than my 5.8m centre console.

----------

